# general carb adjustment procedures



## okiedokie (May 31, 2005)

I'm new to maintaining 2-cycle engines. I have an Echo chainsaw and a Stihl trimmer. Are there any general procedures for adjusting the carburetor that would apply to both units?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

if you turn the high jets in too far it will toast them both .. i bet the stihl will out last the echo lol (just kidding bb )


----------

